# fat tail gecko eggs



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi
I have been breading leopard geckos for a while now but i would like some help with my fat tail gecko eggs i would like to know how long do fat tail gecko eggs take to hatch if incubated at 88.7 degrees farenheit as they have been in the incubator for 40 days now they still look fine but just wondering. 
Thanks Michael


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

this might help:

Leopard and African Fat-Tailed Gecko Breeding, Egg Laying and Incubation

On a side note, would love to see photos of babies once they do pop if you could PM me, was thinking of getting another AFT myself...

: victory:


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks they should hatch soon hopefully and if they do i will let you know and send you some pictures if you want i have 7 adult fat tails and there is another one pregnant i just love fat tails they are so dopy and docile i love my leopard geckos aswell.
Thanks Michael


----------

